# The "EN World Art Show" Thread



## Knightfall

Okay, this thread is a dedication thread to many of artists that have been part of the EN World community. This thread will be highly subjective, by me, and by others who post links to past and present images.

These images should already be posted somewhere on EN World, in old threads, and can be "highlighted" either by using the tag or simply by linking to it. A dedication should include a character name, if possible, and the artists name. Here's an example...

*Rat Rider*





*Artist:* Kip the Bold

Anyway, just thought this might be a way for "fans" to pay respect to their favorite EN World artists.

Cheers!

KF72

---------------------
*Art Thread Archive*
** The EN World FREE Character Portrait Request Thread *

Acquana Art Thread
Acquana’s Old Thread
AMG’s Art Every Day He’s Not Lazy Thread
Bastion’s campaign sketches/art and REQUESTS Thread
Blobs arty thread
Bobacus’s Thread
Hand of Evil's Poser Art
Harshthread
Kip the Bold’s Thread
KnidVermicious’s Thread
Malessa’s Thread
Meloncov's Landscapes
Meloncov's Sci-Fi Illustrations
ML3’s Thread
ukgpublishing’s Thread*
---------------------


----------



## Knightfall

*A request that Kip/John did for me.*

*Dabuk and Bactra*




*Artist:* Kip the Bold


----------



## Knightfall

*Aska*




*Artist:* Kip the Bold


----------



## Knightfall

*Untitled Paladin (requested by Bozidar)*




*Artist:* Chain Lightning


----------



## Knightfall

*Saraphim*




*Artist:* Babette


----------



## Knightfall

*Arafang The Black "Death" Rose*




*Artist:* Babette


----------



## Knightfall

*Kilona Kegbreaker*




*Artist:* greatseamonster


----------



## Knightfall

*Klor Frostfist*




*Artist:* greatseamonster


----------



## Knightfall

*Untitled Exalted Werewolf*




*Artist:* Chain Lightning


----------



## Knightfall

*Zanatose Everhate*




*Artist:* Chain Lightning


----------



## Knightfall

*Calmert of Greyhawk*




*Artist:* eigam


----------



## Knightfall

*Elroumar Rummorune, The Gray Crusader*




*Artist:* ml3


----------



## Knightfall

*Master Hsiu Li*




*Artist:* BastionLightbringer


----------



## Knightfall

*Lukas Brauer*




*Artist:* Chain Lightning


----------



## Knightfall

*Alexis Des Noirs*




*Artist:* Hunter


----------



## Knightfall

*Akeru*




*Artist:* Chain Lightning


----------



## Knightfall

*Mesik Tindertwig*




*Artist:* Chain Lightning


----------



## Knightfall

*Whitlok & Digga*




*Artist:* Mithril Dragon


----------



## Knightfall

*Wow!*

*Red Half-Dragon Concept Art*




*Artist:* Mithril Dragon


----------



## Knightfall

*Grilok*




*Artist:* Chain Lightning


----------



## Knightfall

*Korbach Angist*





*Artist:* Hunter


----------



## Knightfall

*T'aria*




*Artist:* copperdragon0


----------



## Knightfall

*Drynd of the Staff*




*Artist:* Chain Lightning


----------



## Knightfall

*"Elfbow Maiden"*




*Artist:* Hunter


----------



## Knightfall

*Grymsnarl*




*Artist:* Hunter


----------



## Knightfall

*"Dualing Yoshis"*




*Artist:* Ankh-Morpork Guard


----------



## Knightfall

*Vega (Street Fighter)*




*Artist:* Ankh-Morpork Guard


----------



## Knightfall

*Elizabeth Mare*




*Artist:* Ankh-Morpork Guard


----------



## Meloncov

Thanks for putting this together. One suggestion: could you imbed a link to the source thread in each image?

So, do you accept bribes to be put on the list?


----------



## Knightfall

*"Hybrids"*




*Artist:* Malessa


----------



## Knightfall

Meloncov said:
			
		

> Thanks for putting this together. One suggestion: could you imbed a link to the source thread in each image?
> 
> So, do you accept bribes to be put on the list?




Hmm, I think what I'll do is post links to the various threads in the first post instead of embedding them in EACH post. (Less work.) And yes, bribes do help.  

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*Jeddar Silversun*




*Artist:* Malessa


----------



## Knightfall

*"The Seventh Dragon"*




*Artist:* Malessa


----------



## Knightfall

*Adwyn's Cathedral (Interior)*




*Artist:* KnidVermicious


----------



## Knightfall

*Wizards College - Church View*




*Artist:* KnidVermicious


----------



## Knightfall

*"Dragonmorph rider"*



*Artist:* Hand of Evil


----------



## Knightfall

*The Witch and the Old One*



*Artist:* Hand of Evil


----------



## Knightfall

*Star Wars Prequel Cast*




*Artist:* Ankh-Morpork Guard


----------



## Knightfall

*"Baklath"*




*Artist:* ml3


----------



## Knightfall

*"Bael"*




*Artist:* ml3


----------



## Knightfall

*"Amazarakh"*





*Artist:* ml3


----------



## Knightfall

*"Aungorr"*




*Artist:* ml3


----------



## Knightfall

*"Retchenbeast"*




*Artist:* ml3


----------



## Knightfall

*"Mephistophling"*




*Artist:* ml3


----------



## Knightfall

*Who's Scruffy Looking?*




*Artist:* Ankh-Morpork Guard


----------



## Knightfall

*Artist:* Meloncov
The artwork links for Meloncov don't work any more. I did find what I think is his old artwork page on DeviantART, however.









						Meloncov User Profile | DeviantArt
					

Check out Meloncov's art on DeviantArt. Browse the user profile and get inspired.




					www.deviantart.com


----------



## Knightfall

*Yuri*




*Artist:* Ankh-Morpork Guard


----------



## Knightfall

*Alraxian*




*Artist:* Ankh-Morpork Guard


----------



## Knightfall

*Gromm Grandhammer*




*Artist:* Kip the Bold


----------



## Knightfall

*Madriel*




*Artist:* Kip the Bold


----------



## Meloncov

Is their an easy way to extract an image from a post in order to repost it (besides saving the image and re-posting it)?

DMAC's Mario stuff needs to be added.


----------



## RangerWickett

Find an image, right click, select 'copy image location.' (If you're using a Mac, I can't help you.)

Create a reply to this thread, and type <img>paste the address</img>. But replace the < with [ brackets.


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Great idea. Thanks for the inclusion.


Bastion


----------



## Acquana

Storn


----------



## Acquana

DMAC


----------



## Acquana

DMAC


----------



## DMAC

Ha ha ha!  The red half-dragon I can see... but my Muppet self portrait?


----------



## Acquana

I dig Muppets, man.  

Rock out.

Plus, everyone is harder on their sketches than they should be.  Personally I ADORE sketches, often more than the finished product.  Much like this.






Storn

Storn's sketches are so sexy.


----------



## Meloncov

Could a mod sticky this?


----------



## Hussar

Woot, Hunter's Korbach pic made it in here.  I played Korbie for almost two years.  That's great.  

*Goes off to check out some of the other great stuff here*


----------



## Acquana

Wellp, even though I just saw this stuff, now it goes here!



























oddsea


----------



## Knightfall

Good to see this thread has gained a life of its own. Now for some more Hand of Evil promotion...

*Drow*



*Artist:* Hand of Evil


----------



## Knightfall

*Dabuk (Test Image)*



*Artist:* Hand of Evil


----------



## Knightfall

*Dragons in Flight*



*Artist:* Hand of Evil


----------



## Knightfall

*In the Forest*



*Artist:* Hand of Evil


----------



## Knightfall

DMAC said:
			
		

> Ha ha ha!  The red half-dragon I can see... but my Muppet self portrait?



You are too modest, sir.


----------



## Knightfall

*Flindel*




*Artist:* Kip the Bold


----------



## Knightfall

*Snowtrooper*




*Artist:* Ankh-Morpork Guard


----------



## Meloncov

Grr, that puts Hand ahead of me in number of featured pieces.


----------



## Knightfall

*Rathe Vortare*




*Artist:* Kip the Bold


----------



## Knightfall

*Ambika*




*Artist:* Kip the Bold


----------



## Knightfall

*The Seven Spires*




*Artist:* Odhanan


----------



## Knightfall

*Elf Swashbuckler*




*Artist:* devrimk


----------



## Knightfall

*Human Archer*




*Artist:* devrimk


----------



## Knightfall

*Priest of Tempus*




*Artist:* devrimk


----------



## Knightfall

*This one is my favorite of the four*

*"Katar Assassin"*




*Artist:* devrimk


----------



## Knightfall

*BastionLightbringer Strikes Again!*

*Reaver*




*Artist:* BastionLightbringer


----------



## Knightfall

*"Dwarven Moon Paladin"*




*Artist:* BastionLightbringer


----------



## Knightfall

*Equitaur*




*Artist:* BastionLightbringer


----------



## Knightfall

*Venatus*




*Artist:* BastionLightbringer


----------



## Knightfall

Meloncov said:
			
		

> Could a mod sticky this?



That's a good idea. I second the request.


----------



## Knightfall

*Dark Knight*





*Artist:* Travinkel


----------



## Knightfall

*Horror*




*Artist:* Travinkel


----------



## Knightfall

*Untitled*




*Artists:* Erwtenpeller/Travinkel


----------



## Knightfall

*Artist:* Klaus (Claudio Pozas)
I can't find any of the art Klaus posted back in the day here on EN World, but you can see his current art on his official website and on Instagram.






						The Art of Claudio Pozas
					

The online portfolio of fantasy and sci-fi illustrator Claudio Pozas.



					www.claudiopozas.com


----------



## Knightfall

*Barendd Nobeard*




*Artist:* Kip the Bold


----------



## Knightfall

*Karth*




*Artist:* Kip the Bold


----------



## Knightfall

*Varan Shortcloak*




*Artist:* Kip the Bold


----------



## Knightfall

*Conail*




*Artist:* Kip the Bold


----------



## Knightfall

*Nailo*




*Artist:* Kip the Bold


----------



## Knightfall

*Wizards' College in Ambergate (Overhead)*




*Artist:* KnidVermicious


----------



## Knightfall

*Snowglobe of Pure Concentrated Evil!*




*Artist:* KnidVermicious


----------



## Knightfall

*Evil Fey tower of the Shadow Plane*




*Artist:* KnidVermicious


----------



## Sialia

Wow. I have been away way too long--thank you so much for this thread--it answers the question "I wonder if I've missed anything much interesting on the Boards these last several months?" with a resounding yes.

It's good to catch up.


----------



## RangerWickett

*Falling in Love*




*Artist:* Acquana

(To be fair, I commissioned that piece, but I still love it.


*More Kissing*






*Baron Samedi*





*OMFG*





If I may say so, Acquana is perhaps the best of EN World's artists when it comes to portraying emotion. She might not have the same level of 'awesome' as other artists, but she draws a damn good face. It was a shame no one had posted any of her pics before.


----------



## Meloncov

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> *Falling in Love*
> 
> (To be fair, I commissioned that piece, but I still love it.





At least once before on this thread, people have posted pieces they requested/commisioned. I think the only taboo is posting your own work here.


----------



## Knightfall

*Pit of Gorgos*




*Artist:* KnidVermicious


----------



## Knightfall

*Warforged Necromancer (Finished)*



*Artist:* DMAC


----------



## Knightfall

*Adwyn's Cathedral*




*Artist:* KnidVermicious


----------



## Justin

*Air Genasi Sorceress*




*Artist*: Storn


----------



## Meloncov

Bumping this as it threatens to fall off the front page.


----------



## Acquana

Hey, even better.  Here's a new artist to stick here!

*High Elf*





Moon-Lancer

*Ash Caller*




Oddsea


----------



## Acquana

I love this one!

*Orc, Pie, and Hippo*




Sialia


----------



## Acquana

*More Nominated from Acquana*

Meatboy gets a shout-out!

*A Trolless Fighter and Her Fey Companion*




Meatboy


----------



## Acquana

*Print Pencils*




JerMohler


----------



## kroh

That is plain crazy!

regards, 
Walt


----------



## Knightfall

*Turtle Card*




*Artist:* Sialia
-------------------

*Kettle Card*




*Artist:* Sialia


----------



## Knightfall

*Orc Drider*



*Artist:* Hand of Evil


----------



## Knightfall

*Slayer*



*Artist:* Hand of Evil


----------



## Knightfall

*Star Wars: Tales from the Outer Rim*




*Artist:* cthuluftaghn


----------



## Knightfall

*"Kingdom of Heaven"-style Knight*




*Artist:* Conlan


----------



## Knightfall

*Untitled Monk*




*Artist:* Conlan


----------



## Knightfall

*Valurel*




*Artist:* Conlan


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Thought I'd revive this thread due to its pure awesomeness.


----------



## Acquana

And I'm back!

*Untitled*




*Artist:* Storn


----------



## Wulf Ratbane

bump... I'm scanning this thread for freelance artists...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

*Artist:* joeslucher


----------



## notjer

The name of the rogue post 11 is Calmert of Greyhawk.


----------



## Meloncov

Yay! This finally got stickied. Thank you to whichever mod did it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

*Wasri, The Beast Hunter of Labroon*




*Artist:* ml3


----------



## Knightfall

notjer said:
			
		

> The name of the rogue post 11 is Calmert of Greyhawk.



Updated.

And I'm glad this thread is still here. And thanks to the Mod who decided to sticky it. - KF72


----------



## Angel Tarragon

*Artist:* joeslucher


----------



## Knightfall

*Stretch*




*Artist:* Storn


----------



## Knightfall

*Notjer's Gray Elf*




*Artist:* BastionLightbringer


----------



## Knightfall

*Knowledge Arcana (cover)*




*Artist:* Storn


----------



## Knightfall

*Beatrice*




*Artist:* Storn


----------



## Knightfall

*Mallory*




*Artist:* Storn


----------



## Knightfall

*Giant Ant*




*Artist:* Harsh


----------



## Knightfall

*Erinyes for Badaxe Games*




*Artist:* blobsticks


----------



## Knightfall

*Shadowrunner*




*Artist:* 12rounds


----------



## Knightfall

*Gnoll for Badaxe Games*




*Artist:* blobsticks


----------



## Knightfall

*Apprentice*




*Artist:* Harsh


----------



## Knightfall

*Kongamato*




*Artist:* blobsticks


----------



## Knightfall

*Hollow Serpent*




*Artist:* blobsticks


----------



## Knightfall

Note that I've gone through and fixed as many of the links in my posts as I could. (I'm not sure how to fix the links to the EN World gallery.)


----------



## Knightfall

*War of the World tripods*




*Artist:* Storn


----------



## Knightfall

*Elias Corvus, Paladin of the RavenQueen*




*Artist:* Storn


----------



## Knightfall

*Col. Tobinson*




*Artist:* Semra


----------



## Knightfall

*Disciples of Steel*




*Artist:* Scarecrow

*Link to final version (high-res)*


----------



## Knightfall

*Mr. Carbuncle Roberts*




*Artist:* 12rounds


----------



## Knightfall

*Sketchbook Zombies*
*Artist:* palehorse


----------



## Knightfall

*Duke Coismo*




*Artist:* Storn


----------



## Knightfall

*Maximized Summon*




*Artist:* Harsh


----------



## Knightfall

*House of Nightstar*




*Artist:* Aikuchi


----------



## Knightfall

*Dwarven Mechanic*




*Artist:* Harsh


----------



## Knightfall

*Cthulhu*




*Artist:* blobsticks


----------



## Knightfall

*Artist:* blobsticks


----------



## Knightfall

*Warg*




*Artist:* Fraisala


----------



## Knightfall

*The Beholder!*




*Artist:* Meatboy


----------



## Knightfall

*Dragonborn Cleric of Ioun*




*Artist:* Aikuchi


----------



## Knightfall

*Half-Ruined Castle on a Hill*




*Artist:* Fraisala


----------



## Knightfall

*Templeton*




*Artist:* Aikuchi


----------



## Knightfall

*Demogorgon*




*Artist:* Glad27


----------



## Knightfall

*PHB Gods' Holy Symbols/Emblems*




*Artist:* Kris


----------



## rahoess

Can someone identify the corresponding gods to the symbols in post 154?


----------



## Knightfall

rahoess said:


> Can someone identify the corresponding gods to the symbols in post 154?



I know that the symbols are for the Deities from either the v.3.5 or 4th Edition Player's Handbook. i'm not sure which, however.


----------



## Knightfall

*2nd Chance*




*Artist:* Storn


----------



## Typh

...I think I'll like this forum.


----------



## Iona

Typhron said:


> ...I think I'll like this forum.




It's  Must join in


----------



## JDBrockin

*BEHOLDER*




*Artist: Joshua D Mason* _JDBrockin_


----------



## mbielaczyc

I just finished this painting last month:




The Watcher II, oil on panel.


----------



## MrHemlocks

OLD SCHOOL BABY!


----------



## Hippy

I just finished my first attempt at digital art.  I was really just fooling around with the features of Artrage4, but my daughter encouraged me to keep going and I ended up with this...


----------



## artikid

A full pager I did for Adventures Dark & Deep by BRWgames:


----------



## Hussar

Cool.  Very retro.  I could see that in a 1e book.


----------



## Hippy

My 2nd attempt a digital art.  I always loved the Lord of the Rings series and the movies really brought it to life for me.  Here is my version of Mordor-Enjoy!View attachment Mordor2.jpg


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am in Nashville Tenn. and use a public wifi hot spot where this other feller also uses too. Turns out he does art work:

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Bradko2001&sm=3

seems interesting . . . . .


----------



## IronHag

These are so cool! I'm not high enough level to post images of my own artwork on this forum yet, but I get the feeling I won't have much trouble fitting in here


----------



## Scott DeWar

6 more post Iron hag . . . . . .


----------



## IronHag

geeeeettting there


----------



## Scott DeWar

getting where ?  

{come on, only 4 more!]


----------



## erwtenpeller

This thread confuses me slightly. The first post introduces it as a curated gallery, but in the end of the thread it looks more like a free-for-all art posting thread.

Which one is it? I'm interested in sharing some work once my forum level has caught up with me.


----------



## Knightfall

erwtenpeller said:


> This thread confuses me slightly. The first post introduces it as a curated gallery, but in the end of the thread it looks more like a free-for-all art posting thread.
> 
> Which one is it? I'm interested in sharing some work once my forum level has caught up with me.



It was originally meant as a curated gallery, but I haven't had the willpower to keep up with it. It has become a bit of a free-for-all, which is fine with me.


----------



## erwtenpeller

I have reached a high enough post count to be able to make posts with pictures! *Huzzah!*

I made a quick drawing to illustrate a Pied Piper inspired Halfling Bard.






You can read more about the character in *this* enworld thread.


----------



## erwtenpeller

Same thread as above!


----------



## Zimitri Reindhart

I like your cartoony styled characters erwtenpeller, specially the pied piper and his story. It took me a bit to figure the second was a dragonborn though, mostly because of the head, but clawed and bare feet and hands and traditional orange skin gave me a hint. NIce style though.


----------



## Darkheart_Kreations

*Mimic treasure chest dice holder*

Hi my names Casey im owner of Darkheart Kreations a creature and props shop. I make all kinds of D&D creatures , props , and weapons from small to life size characters. Im always taking commissions. You can view my work at my Instagram at cocross79 or veiw a few of my wares at my etsy shop at Darkheartkreations79. If you have any questions feel free to ask. Thank you.

This is a mimic chest dice holder i recently made.


----------



## Hussar

Very cool.  Well done.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I don’t have any of the art I’ve done with my own hands photographEd or stored in any digital format I can easily access.  However, I have started taking pictures of some of the jewelry I’ve designed over the years.  And I do mean ”designed”- I do not have any metalworking skill or equipment.  All the fabrication was done by professIonals.

So, here goes my first “installment“:


Spoiler: Jewelry 










			https://i.imgur.com/owNxVn9.jpg
		




			https://i.imgur.com/NtESsgx.jpg


----------



## francisbaud

mbielaczyc said:


> I just finished this painting last month:
> 
> View attachment 57208
> 
> The Watcher II, oil on panel.



I really love your painting! I guess it required a lot of work


----------



## Sacrosanct

Some of my own art. Which makes it clear why I hire freelancers almost exclusively lol.


----------



## Sacrosanct

And a couple dinos.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, I will try to go through this thread at some point and fix and dead links in my posts. If the image link can't be fixed, I will check to see if I can attach images to the posts.

Any image I can't find or link to will be removed.


----------



## Knightfall

*Dyfell*




*Artist:* Wolv0rine


----------



## Knightfall

*Elven War Dancer*




*Artist:* 12rounds


----------



## Knightfall

*Death's Door*




*Artist:* Harsh


----------



## Knightfall

*Dark Champions Dude*




*Artist:* Storn


----------



## Knightfall

*A. Lee's Party of PCs*




*Artist:* Aikuchi


----------



## Knightfall

*Woe Chinua*




*Artist:* Aikuchi


----------



## Knightfall

*Order of the Silver Hand*




*Artist:* Meatboy


----------



## Knightfall

*Lorik*




*Artist:* Meatboy


----------



## Knightfall

*Shadrahath (Shadow Demon)*




*Artist:* BastionLightbringer


----------



## Knightfall

*Vashik One Eye*




*Artist:* Saba Taru


----------



## Knightfall

*Alatrial*




*Artist:* Meatboy


----------



## Knightfall

*Gar Heavyclaws*




*Artist:* Meatboy


----------



## Knightfall

*Blind Archer Gadgeteer*




*Artist:* Storn


----------



## Knightfall

*Dralasite Sam Spade*




*Artist:* Storn


----------



## Knightfall

*Aki*




*Artist:* Storn


----------



## Knightfall

*Spirit of the Century Characters*




*Artist:* Storn


----------



## Knightfall

*Ganesh*




*Artist:* Storn


----------



## Knightfall

*Tyris*





*Artist:* Malessa


----------



## Knightfall

*Ghostship*




*Artist:* Malessa


----------



## Knightfall

*Bleak Moors for Raging Swan*




*Artist:* ryansumo


----------



## Knightfall

*Beholder (mini)*




*Artist:* pogre


----------



## Knightfall

*Sir Felix (mini)*




*Artist:* Keegan (son of pogre)


----------



## Knightfall

*GW Wraith 1992 (mini)*




*Artist:* pogre


----------



## Knightfall

*Group of Yuan-ti (minis)*




*Artist:* pogre


----------



## megamania

This is a 3-D 2ft x 3ft map I built for my multiple stories in The Hidden.  Made of painted foam plates, colored foam (for obsidain walls) and plastic pieces for towers.


----------



## Knightfall

That's so cool.


----------



## Fenris-77

I won a Golden Demon with this fig, many moons ago...


----------

